# Transformers



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have 3 small trans 50 watt 1 1/2. I been using for most of my acceries. On of them got really hot and some lamp post and talking station and bradford dinner lights started to flash on and off. So i think have to much on that one. Thinking of getting a small 100 watt. So my question do u think thats the problem or transformer is going bad. Thanks 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At this point it could be both. If one of those small transformers is continuously overloaded the enamel coating on the windings can soften. At that point the transformer should be taken out of service. These transformers are ony good for 2A continuous, 3A short duration such as starting a train or throwing a turnout. Figure each bulb is 250mA, some are 350mA. That means only 8 bulbs to a transformer. A 4B is good for 5A continuous load plus headroom for short term loads such as accessory operation and throwing turnouts.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou already started too look on e bay so some 100 watt one good price. Thanks again.

Al


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

alaft61ri said:


> Thankyou already started too look on e bay so some 100 watt one good price. Thanks again.
> 
> Al


I have a bunch of transformers collecting dust. What is your price range?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Allset thanks picked up 2 yesterday. 

Al


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

If you don't mind me asking what transformers did you get and what did you pay for them?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Went to my hobby shop he didnt have any Aft transformers he had 2 lionel just for acceries price was good couldnt pass it up. Type r 100 watt 10.00 and type v 150 watt 20.00 

Al


----------

